# Got my first Archery Buck and Doe this weekend



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

I have to say the weather this weekend was perfect for the archery opener. After giving up bow hunting 25 years ago due to sticking and not recovering two deer, In march I bought a new bow. Saturday morning I harvested my first doe at 9 yards with my Hoyt CRX 32 with 100 gr Rage 3 blade mechanical broadheads. She went about 40 yards and piled. She weighted in at 86 lbs field dressed. I decided not to put too much scent in the woods and wait until Sunday evening set my tripod again. I got on my pod about 4:15pm and the feeder went off at 4:28pm. Almost immediately I had a steady stream of deer come and go. I watched about 10 does along with three small ratchet head bucks, until 6:45pm when a had 2 nice 8 points came from a direction that I would have never expected. I hunt near a gravel pit that is being dug by two excavators but all was quiet this eve. The two bucks came from inside the pit. One was young three year old so he gets a free pass this year but the other is a 5.5 year old but was not as wide as the three year old. Never the less I had already made up my mind that if he made a showing, I would bag him. He was a little more spooky and seemed to be interested in the girls a bit more than corn. He just would not come closer than 30- 35 yards. When his partner got settled in eating corn, I noticed he looked like he was going to leave and go check out the does that just left. That gave me the opportunity to make my move and draw my bow. Earlier in the day, I practiced with a different broadhead. I had decided to change to the NAP Blood Runner 3 blade mechanical broad head. I placed my 30 yard pin a little high in the lung area and released my stick I watched as glowing nockturnal nock streaked to my target. The deer jumped, the arrow exited as he bolted. Moments later, I could hear the crash inthe timber as he hit the ground. What a RUSH!!!! I went and checked my arrow, lot of blood, good blood trail, right from his first steps. We recovered him in 50 yards. After Got him to camp and field dressed him , he weighed 132 lbs. What a brute. Nice deer for Altair. These are my first 2 deer of my archery career and I believe my rifles have just become safe queens.
I also want to say that I used hunters specialties clothes wash , under arm, shower soap and spray. I had deer down wind all evening from me from 8 yards and none of they winded me. 
Ferg


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Way to go. Congrats on the 2 deer this wknd!


----------



## Dry Fly (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

well done


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

Good Job!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job Shawn.

TH


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

Im jealous nice job


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome!!! Congrats on the wonderful harvest!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice. congrats to you!!!!


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

Congrats on your first two deer! You're right, it's a rush!!!


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice buck. Looks like some good mass on that rack.


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

great job man! I am going to have to try your scent blocker..


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats!! Nice buck headed to south texas next week, hope that 160" walks out.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Sweet! Can't wait to get my first bow buck this year *knock on wood*...


----------

